# Hilfe, meine Fische sterben!!!!



## Andrea64 (20. Nov. 2011)

Guten Abend an Alle!
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Seit ein paar Tagen sterben immer wieder einige Fische in unserem Gartenteich  . Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr. Seit Jahren war alles ok und jetzt das! Die Wasserqualität ist in Ordnung, wurde getestet. Die toten Fischlein sehen total gesund aus. 
Unser Teich ist groß, wird immer im Auge behalten das alles ok ist, so zu sagen unser Herzstück im Garten. In meinem Profil könnt Ihr die Größe des Teichs abfragen. Das Wasser ist glasklar, es gibt so einige Unterwasserpflanzen und Teichrandpflanzen. Im Sommer ist reichlich Sauerstoff vorhanden anhand von Teichpumpen, auch Filter sind da. Habt Ihr eine Ahnung was hier los sein könnte? Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.


----------



## Annett (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Fische sterben!!!!*

Hallo Andrea.

Also so aus dem Stehgreif kann ich Dir da auch nicht helfen... 
Als erste Notmaßnahme könntest Du einen Teilwasserwechsel mit Trinkwasser durchführen. Das vermindert die Konzentration möglicher Schadstoffe.
Nur nicht zuviel Hektik dabei im Teich machen!!

Habt Ihr in den Tagen vor dem Sterben irgendwas am Teich geändert? Wenn ja, was?
Wie alt ist der Teich? Wie sieht es mit Schlamm am Grund aus? 
Ist irgendwas zu den Vorjahren verändert worden?

Könntest Du evtl. mal die einzelnen Wasserwerte hier posten?! Dieses "ist in Ordnung" lesen wir oft, aber wenn man dann die Einzelwerte sieht, ist doch teilweise was im Argen...
Ein Foto vom Teich (damit man sieht, worüber man schreibt) wäre auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Fische sterben!!!!*

Laß den Keimdruck überprüfen ... evtl. ist der zu hoch und die Fische sterben durch schädliche Bakterien.

Mandy


----------



## Theo (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Fische sterben!!!!*

Moin Andrea 64.

Erst mal: Willkommen hier an Bord und einen Gruß aus dem Norden in den Süden unseres schönen Landes.
Du schreibst: 





> Seit Jahren war alles ok und jetzt das!


Wie lange ist den "seit Jahren"? 
Die Goldis leben nicht endlos und wenn auch von über 25 Jahren gesprochen wird, so sterben die auch schon mal früher.
Wenn es allerdings zu einem Massensterben kommt sollten auch andere Ursachen Beachtung finden.
Wurde in der Nähe evtl. mit Holzschutz gestrichen oder Dünger in den Boden gebracht? vieleicht mit Unkrautmittelchen gearbeitet?


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Fische sterben!!!!*

Hallo Andrea, 
schade das Dich ein so trauriger Grund ins Forum führt.

Sicherlich würden dem einem oder anderem Bilder vom Teich, und auch von den toten Fischen hilfreich sein, 
um besseren Rat zu geben. 
Gab es vor dem Ableben der Tiere Auffälligkeiten ?

Wenn seit Tagen immer mal wieder einige sterben, wieviele sind dann jetzt schon gesamt gestorben ? 
Und wie und wo findest Du die ? 
Wieviele Fische waren vorher im Teich ? 

Hast Du mal nen Wassertest gemacht ? Wie sind die Wasserwerte ? 

Fragen über Fragen, die für eine Hilfe wichtig sind. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Andrea64 (28. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Fische sterben!!!!*

Guten Morgen an Alle!
Danke für Eure zahlreichen Antworten. Mittlerweile haben wir die Ursache des Fischsterbens heraus gefunden.
Unser "lieber" Nachbar hat seine 3 Unkräutlein mit giftigen Dreck auch "Roundup" genannt getötet. Und wahrscheinlich ist dieer Mist an unseren Teich gekommen. Der Teich und sein Grundstück liegen nur knapp 1,5 m voneinander entfernt. Wir haben jetzt trotzdem eine Wasserprobe entnommen und lassen die jetzt untersuchen. Aber ich tippe trotzdem auf das Gift. Meine Fischlein sind noch nicht so alt, die größeren ungefähr 5-6 Jahre, die kleineren grade mal 1/2 - 1 Jahr. Wir haben einen Großteil des Wassers abgelassen und frisches hinzu gefügt. Ich hoffe nun das meine anderen Goldis das alles überleben.

Gruß

Andrea


----------



## Nori (28. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Fische sterben!!!!*

Also wenn das die Ursache sein sollte, dann muss er absichtlich in den Teich gehalten haben bzw. größere Mengen pur eingefüllt haben.
Ansonsten müsste ja belastetes Wasser in den Teich gelaufen sein - dann wäre der Uferbereich aber falsch gestaltet. 
Wenn er mit der Spritze mal so schnell "drübergesprüht" hat dürfte sich das Roundup sehr stark verdünnt haben - ich bin mal auf die Wasseranalyse gespannt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Fische sterben!!!!*

Ich schliesse mich Nori an und glaube nicht das das Fischsterben durch eine mögliche Roundup Abdrift ausgelöst wurde. Das müsste bei der genannten Teichgröße schon eine starke Menge sein, wenn das so kurzfristig so starke Folgen hat. 
Ich bin bei dem Zeug zwar auch skeptisch, aber normal dürfte das nicht die Ursache sein. 
Kannst Du herausfinden welches Mittel von Round Up da verwendet wurde (und wie alt es war). Unter dem Namen Round up sind/waren verschiedene Produkte mit verschiedenen Inhaltsstoffen am Markt,

[OT]Toll finde ich, das so viele Leute so schnell geantwortet haben. 
Etwas schade finde ich, das Dir das Thema dann doch nicht so wichtig zu sein scheint und Du mit der Beantwortung von Rückfragen über ne Woche Zeit lässt. Schliesslich geht es hier ja um das Wohl von Lebewesen.
Heute präsentierst Du zwar eine mutmaßliche Lösung, trotzdem wäre es nach wie vor nicht schlecht andere Möglichkeiten zu überdenken. [/OT]

Vielleicht beantwortest Du einfach die noch offenen Fragen, stellst einige Bilder ein und vor allem das Ergebnis vom Wassertest. Dann kann man vielleicht auch noch andere Ursachen finden oder ausschliessen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## StefanBO (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Fische sterben!!!!*

Die Hinweise auf die Verdünnung und (IMO eher geringe) Teichgröße sind nicht angebracht, insbesondere da hier die Schadstoffaunahme direkt bei der Ausbringung des Chemikalienmixes nicht berücksichtigt wird.

Wenn wirklich aus so geringer Entfernung, eventuell gar bei Wind, ein Herbizid versprüht wird, können Fische an der Oberfläche in direkten Kontakt damit kommen. Ob bzw. wie schnell die dabei aufgenommenen Stoffe tödlich wirken können, wäre allerdings näher zu klären.

Roundup und dessen Inhaltsstoffe (je nach Sorte unterschiedlich) stehen seit einigen Jahren vermehrt in der Diskussion. Ist eine Anwendung in Gewässernähe gemäß der Herstellerbeschreibung überhaupt zulässig?

Zitat aus einer Schrift vom Bundesamt für Verbraucherschutz (PDF vom September 2011):


> Tallowaminhaltige Glyphosat-Formulierungen werden kritisch gesehen (endokrine Wirkungen Amphibien und Fische)



[OT]Wenn jemand handelt (u.a. Wasserwechsel, siehe auch die ersten Antworten) und seinen Lebensmittelpunkt ansonsten nicht in täglichen Forenaktivitäten sucht, ist das für mich kein Grund zu derartig formulierter Kritik.
[/OT]


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Fische sterben!!!!*

Bei den jetzigen Wassertemperaturen dürfte ein direkter Kontakt von Fischen an der Wasseroberfläche eher unwahrscheinlich sein. 

Da die Threaderstellerin Ihren Lebensmittelpunkt nicht in täglichen Forenaktivitäten sucht ist uns bis heute leider nicht bekannt. welches Mittel von Round Up eingesetzt wurde. Das das Mittel nicht unumstritten ist schreibe ich ja selber, ob es ein fischgiftiges Mittel ist ist aber so eher nur zu mutmaßen.
[OT] @stefan, mir geht es nicht um Lebensmittelpunkte und Forenaktivitäten, sondern lediglich um Prioritäten die gesetzt werden wenn es um das Wohl von Lebewesen geht. Leider stellt man in Foren eben sehr oft fest, das sich Leute Zeit und Mühe mit der Beantwortung von Fragen geben, und dann Rückfragen nicht beantwortet werden. Das finde ich schade. Sieh das als Kritik oder was auch immer, Ich empfinde es eben teils als fehlende Wertschätzung den Antwortenden gegenüber. Und ich empfinde das Schade. Wenn persönliche Emotionen unangemessen sind, dann wird das Forum zur Maschine und unmenschlich.  [/OT]

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Fische sterben!!!!*

Moin.

So ganz kann ich an die Round-Up Geschichte auch nicht glauben, möchte aber niemanden in Schutz nehmen oder zu nahe treten.

Wenn man die Spritze nicht direkt auf den Teich hält und minutenlang spritzt... wie viel kann denn da durch Abdrift eingetragen werden? Wir reden doch von feinsten Wassertröpfchen, die der Wind verweht haben soll... also eher kein ganzer Milliliter (ml). 
Kleingärtner bekommen andere Round-Up Präparate in die Hand als unsereins... dazu muss es für eine korrekte Anwendung weiter verdünnt werden. Außerdem wirkt Round-Up nur über die GRÜNEN Blätter und wenn die Witterung noch warm genug ist (auch nachts!). Beides dürfte in den vergangenen Tagen nur noch bedingt der Fall gewesen sein. 
Wann hat der Nachbar denn gespritzt und ist es sicher, dass das ein Unkrautvernichtungsmittel war?

Ich bin auch schon mit einer Pflanzenschutzspritze an meinen Rosen zu Gange gewesen, hatte jedoch nur verdünnte Milch gegen Echten Mehltau drin.


----------

